# Ideas to finish a fly tying bench issue



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Using a 35mm forstner bit I have made some holes in one arm of the fly tying bench in order to sit a plastic container in the timber.

As you would know the forstner leaves a nice clean surface with the hole from the pilot piece. So I am looking at options to level the bottom of the hole or to insert / glue a base in the hole for the container, any ideas?

Will post a pic shortly.

Dave


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave
Ever thought about using a bowl bit to just finish the bottom flat


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Dave
> Ever thought about using a bowl bit to just finish the bottom flat


Thanks for that John, I would have if I had known about them..........searching now.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dave

I did a project once and ran into a similar issue. Where I was inserting small containers in I chose an easy road. I drilled a small 1/8" hole and filled it with a piece of dowel. It turned out fairly good.

But it was not critical to the finished project,,,

I had thought of gluing a thin piece of plastic in but at that time to get a piece of plastic the right size finish nicely,,, it was out of my abilities at the time. 

Good luck on your build and looking forward to some photos.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here watch this video shows you how the bowl bit works
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Okwhl-yNKCU&autoplay=1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> Using a 35mm forstner bit I have made some holes in one arm of the fly tying bench in order to sit a plastic container in the timber.
> 
> As you would know the forstner leaves a nice clean surface with the hole from the pilot piece. So I am looking at options to level the bottom of the hole or to insert / glue a base in the hole for the container, any ideas?
> 
> ...


a drop of color matched wood filler slightly thinned into the dimple and then shave the excess off...
dark tinted epoxy glue and coat the entire bottom of the hole filling the dimple at the same time...... 
do both w/ the filler and epoxy...
buy another medium quality 35MM bit and file the pilot off... clean the bottom of the hole till the pilot dimple is gone.. way cheaper than a bowl bit and you won't have sizing issues or wall tear out...

but if you are going to install an insert why would the pilot dimple be an issue???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are you using bits that look like any of these???

Forstner Bits


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> are you using bits that look like any of these???
> 
> Forstner Bits



The bits I have been buying are these


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> The bits I have been buying are these
> 
> View attachment 72867


good bits...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

waiting to see what you have created...
I'm using an old 72" wide many Benjamin Franklin roll top with a zillion drawers converted over to single purpose use... kept out growing everything else...
added (2) spool/bobbin caddies that replaced 2 drawers, (appropriated from the wife's sewing, side mounted implement racks (screwdriver racks), (2)-18 refrigerator egg trays done as drawers, fan stacked swing out shallow high radius multi dished trays (3), magnetic strip drying rack, (tool holder) half dozen SS extra small pet dishes w/ high radii bottoms and a pair of multi troughs w/ the troughs at a variety of widths....

feathers, furs and the thousand-three-eighty gotta have pieces are kept ready in an ancient map cabinet... 

it's not a show piece but it works and works well...

now if I can only perfect the lighting.... 
or find a Dazor stretch line and two of their serious task lights in a dumpster some where's...


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Will upload some pics when its finished, assembled and ready for staining. It will be a simple and functional bench for the club to give away as a prize.





Stick486 said:


> waiting to see what you have created...
> I'm using an old 72" wide many Benjamin Franklin roll top with a zillion drawers converted over to single purpose use... kept out growing everything else...
> added (2) spool/bobbin caddies that replaced 2 drawers, (appropriated from the wife's sewing, side mounted implement racks (screwdriver racks), (2)-18 refrigerator egg trays done as drawers, fan stacked swing out shallow high radius multi dished trays (3), magnetic strip drying rack, (tool holder) half dozen SS extra small pet dishes w/ high radii bottoms and a pair of multi troughs w/ the troughs at a variety of widths....
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> Will upload some pics when its finished, assembled and ready for staining. It will be a simple and functional bench for the club to give away as a prize.


tell me more...
where do you fish???


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

I am currently the secretary of the Brisbane Fly Fishing Club. We are a saltwater fly club who fish in the rivers, estuaries and water around the Sunshine Coast, Brisbane and the Gold Coast. 

We host one annual competition the Brisbane Tuna on Fly (BTOF) and its a blast. Unfortunately I am yet to catch a fish on fly and that will change next week. My wife and I are going up to the Sunshine Coast area for a holiday, I have booked two morning sessions out with local guide and club sponsor Gavin Platz from Tie 'n' Fly. Looking forward to that first fish.

For me its not about catching fish, I really love tying, its cathartic.......




Stick486 said:


> tell me more...
> where do you fish???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> I am currently the secretary of the Brisbane Fly Fishing Club. We are a saltwater fly club who fish in the rivers, estuaries and water around the Sunshine Coast, Brisbane and the Gold Coast.
> 
> We host one annual competition the Brisbane Tuna on Fly (BTOF) and its a blast. Unfortunately I am yet to catch a fish on fly and that will change next week. My wife and I are going up to the Sunshine Coast area for a holiday, I have booked two morning sessions out with local guide and club sponsor Gavin Platz from Tie 'n' Fly. Looking forward to that first fish.
> 
> For me its not about catching fish, I really love tying, its cathartic.......


WOW!!!

my best on fly is a 49" of Sturgeon which is tiny as Sturgeon go...

Lake Sturgeons, Lake Sturgeon Pictures, Lake Sturgeon Facts - National Geographic

do well with the Mac's and Kokes...

ColoradoCasters: Let’s get to know…The Mackinaw (Or Lake Trout)
Fly Fishing News and Online Magazine | Trout's Fly Fishing

Trout - whew...

Colorado Fishing: Fish Species of Colorado

90% of my fishing is hook-less unless diner awaits...
tie a lot of flies on no-knot eyelets...


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Excellent, have glued and clamped the base for the bench just before lunch, will trim to size tomorrow. 

Am now in the process of assembling a storage rack for my fly rods, will take 9 rods and a practice rod. A smaller one of these will go as a prize with the bench at the end of year function for the club......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take a gander at these...
even a couple of converted Ben Franklin's....

https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...157924%2Farchive%2F1111617670461.html;250;167
https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...K7oH4Cw&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1787&bih=810&dpr=0.9


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

I have used ideas from some of those in the one I am making. Ordered a bowl bit for the router today and when it arrives will put a couple of areas for beads and eyes / hooks etc. 





Stick486 said:


> take a gander at these...
> even a couple of converted Ben Franklin's....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...157924%2Farchive%2F1111617670461.html;250;167
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...K7oH4Cw&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1787&bih=810&dpr=0.9


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> I have used ideas from some of those in the one I am making. Ordered a bowl bit for the router today and when it arrives will put a couple of areas for beads and eyes / hooks etc.


for the beads, eyes and similar if you use a shallow dish that is more like a saucer than a cup i is much easier to get a hold of the beads and eyes by easily pulling them to the edge w/ your finger...


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

It sure is, I bought this exact bit to use.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> It sure is, I bought this exact bit to use.
> 
> View attachment 72877


bingo...
not your 1st rodeo either is it..


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Stick, I will send you a PM with a pic of my first ever wood working project.

Dave




Stick486 said:


> bingo...
> not your 1st rodeo either is it..


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Cancel that.......can't seem to send an image via PM on this forum, so here it is for all to see............


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> Cancel that.......can't seem to send an image via PM on this forum, so here it is for all to see............
> 
> View attachment 72884


like I said...
lookin' good...


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Couple of updated photo's of the bench. One is with the top clamped in place to drill the pilot holes for where the red oak dowel will sit to raise the top up. Second is with the cork base I will glue on and the last is with the last little piece for the deer hair stacker. I am pretty happy with how it's turning out, will post pics again when finally assembled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> I am pretty happy with how it's turning out,


you should be...


----------



## tak35bne (Jul 23, 2014)

Had to start v2.0 of the bench, came home the other night and found the items being made smashed all over the road. Kids most likely got in the back yard and busted both pieces.....my fault for leaving them out for glue and putty to dry.

Anyhow, kicked off again and have finished the build on the bench and have started with the stain.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tak35bne said:


> Had to start v2.0 of the bench, came home the other night and found the items being made smashed all over the road.


oh the sinking feeling...
otherwise your creation is some kind of mighty fine...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tak35bne said:


> Had to start v2.0 of the bench, came home the other night and found the items being made smashed all over the road. Kids most likely got in the back yard and busted both pieces.....my fault for leaving them out for glue and putty to dry.


Wow I'm sorry to hear this .
I miss the late 60's when we never so much as locked our doors


----------

